# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting Report, Seadrift, TX. 7/7/19



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

These Austin firefighters had some fun today, enjoying some great Middle Coast weather and sight casting action. On our first shoreline of the morning we found a group of 10-12 tailing reds. Then as we continued down the bank were met by several singles cruising just under and behind rafts of mullet.

As we were idling out of a back lake we noticed some disturbed water on one of the shorelines. we quickly put the trolling motor down to find a pod of 20-30 reds mudding up the bottom. With a little commentary and a few adjustments were able to pick off a couple. One fish spit the hook before getting to the net.

Seeing 50-60 fish with opportunities to throw in a day, is always a great day. With good conditions forecasted for the next 7 days don't miss your chance to come experience some action packed precision fishing.

Best baits today were Down South Lures Watermelon on a 1/4oz jig head, and Buggs Fishing Lures Flats Bug.


----------

